# Is your GS very vocal?



## bethandglen

Lexi does this cute little hyena like thing when she's happy, like first thing in the morning she comes in and jumps on the bed kissing us like crazy and "talking" and "giggling" like a hyena! I swear sometimes it sounds just like she's going, "mommmmm, mamaaaa" She'll go on for the longest time like that, I love it! She will also howl like a wolf if she's anxious about something, like if she wants to go outside or eat and we aren't moving fast enough, LOL!

I love when dogs are vocal like that, my mom has a mini pin who makes the funniest noises, very human like! If she's frustrated she'll actually make that huffing noise, like a human will do if they are irritated! It's so cute!

Beth


----------



## marksteven

Ramsey is beyond vocal. its almost like he is carrying a conversation with him self all the time. when we go in the Suv, i take a bottle of Aspirin for the inevitable headache.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

As my Prinz gets older hes very vocal, more so than b4. Between his sighs, moans and just talking he always has something to say. LOL


----------



## akgriffin

before i left for iraq, my cinnimon would grunt, groan and snore in her sleep. outside in the back yard, she barks at big trucks, other dogs or cats that come around or starts howling when fire truck or ambalance goes by. Then when we bring her into the house, she is so quiet, i know of 3 times she barked when in the house. She is a rescue who will be 3yrs old and we've had her a year. I wonder why she wont bark in the house. I would love to have her bark when the door bell is rang or someone knocks, as this is how some criminals check to see if anyone is home.


----------



## sprzybyl

oh my goodness, yes, riley has become the biggest talker. she "whinnies" and whines and groans and huffs, lol. Actually, lately she has been "talking back" to me when I tell her to do something she doesn't want to







and we have to work on that (she always obeys, just tells me how she doesn't like it lol). 

But morning time when she gets invited in bed for morning cuddles there is the most talking. Especially if we are being lazy and sleeping late- she tries to wake us up with kisses and groans.


----------



## elly1210

Sonny isn't that vocal yet but I love wheh is laying around and gives out this long sigh...it is so depressing...like this is SO boring lets do something especially when the kids are doing their homework.


----------



## Papanapa

Marley sounds exactly like a BEAR. Very Very vocal!!! My DH said he talks just as much as the girls and their friends!!

Moans whenever you pet her under the neck. Sighs LOUDLY when she gets put in her crate for anything. "Bear talk" when she is playing.

It's like having another teenager in the house...YACK YACK YACK


----------



## BlackGSD

I didn't name her "Siren" for no reason!


----------



## Sasha2008

Haha!
Bogart whines a fair amount. One example, he has access to his water bowl but will be on his bed and whine. When we say go drink some water he gets all excitted and goes to his bowl to drink. We make him wait for our command before he eats but never for water. lol

The other thing he does is a big sigh! like the problem of the world are on his shoulders. hahahaha!
We love him to death.


----------



## BucksMom

OH MY LORD you want to talk about vocal....Pup is all about talking to me. He will come over and sit right in front of me and tell me all sorts of stuff. Ruff Ruff this and he is a winer when he needs to go out to potty. I have never had a dog like him. What a great pleasure he has been.

Yes very vocal he is.


----------



## SunCzarina

Morgan has really developed her vocal stylings over the years. She's been vocal her whole life but with age, she babbles and mooos more.


----------



## Adrienne

He whines a lot, which is annoying sometimes. But, I love it when he moans and sighs....yes, your spoiled life is sooo hard! 

We thought about changing his name to Chuy b/c he sounds like Chubaka(sp) from Star Wars when he groans! He kind of looks like him too!


----------



## bethandglen

Lexi will not bark when someone knocks either! Or if a car drives up. The ONLY time she will bark while in the house is when the guy across the street comes out into his front yard with his dog, then Lexi goes crazy, barking really loud. She will bark in the yard and at anything and everything, but not in the house. And we've had her since she was 8 weeks old. Weird! Maybe they don't like the sound of their barks in the house, like how it echoes??? 

Beth


----------



## mjbgsd

Cody is one of the most vocal GSDs I've ever heard. He barks and yodels a lot! He does it outside, when we're playing, running after tennis balls, etc. He's such a silly dog. ^^


----------



## SuzyE

are you kidding? all the GSDS have the loudest bark in the neighborhood, they never shut up!


----------



## matildacroley

matilda used to be very reactive to other dogs and people. her bark was pretty scary, she made little children cry so i couldnt take her out at 3 when school got out. we've gotten control of that mostly now but for a while taking her out for walks was awful.


----------



## meisha98

Lainey whines when she doesn't get her way or if she wants something. She talks to me at lunchtime or at the end of the day, telling me about all the excitement she and the cats had while I was at work. It is cute. The whining can go. It's funny though because when she goes to sleep she is "dead quiet" and then I worry about if she is living or not!LOL


----------



## lorriekirby

U.B. is a loud whiner when he's being ignored. He'll also make the biggest sighs then give me the eye if I'm not playing with him. What really cracks me up is him and I have "conversations" all the time with me making his sounds and his head will **** from left to right and answer me back. He also howls when he hears me or my sister on the answering machine. He also barks at anything in the yard and people at the door. He is by far the most expressive GSD I've owned.


----------



## mmarie

Bella is probably the most vocal dog I have ever met. My only assumption on the matter is that she thinks she is a person and should talk the way people talk because when we got her we had a lab mix who wanted nothing to do with being inside, but Bella prefered to be inside (and the two definately did not like being together at first) so maybe she thinks she isn't a dog like TJ was.

In any event, Bella barks, yaps, whines, growls, grunts, wimpers, snores, grumbles--the whole 9 yards. She talks back when given a command she doesn't want to comply with (while following the command at least), when she's feeling cuddly if you stop petting her she will whine and yap until you resume, she barks to be let in, let out, let you know where her ball is. She's like a little girl, she talks to herself and hopes someone else is listening as well.


----------



## GSDog

Major in the car NEVER shuts up. He whines and whines and whines and whines oh and he sometimes barks. I feel like stopping the car and tape his big mouth with duct tape. We tell him to be quiet, down, no, well you know what I mean and just doesnt care in the car. In the house if he hears something that he doesnt agree with he will growl and groan non-stop. I get up and say NO. He just doesnt care and continues. Major always listens to me. Does what I say immediately and I dont even have to raise my voice or anything. He just does what I ask. With my husband he doesnt listen. Gets away with murder. But when it comes to hearing things or a car ride, he just doesnt care what you say. He barks at you when he is trying to tell you something which is a good thing.


----------



## Kava3

Kaio only barks and makes wookie noises if someone passes within petting distance and doesn't pet him. It's like he's telling them off or something. Never barks at people otherwise. He does yell at his toys. That's hilarious!! He'll go on for 15 minutes telling a toy what he thinks of it before he actually picks it up and brings it to me to throw and then he goes to get it and the cycle starts again. LOL


----------



## CarLooSHoo

Meesha is definitely vocal. I love when she looks at me and starts making these funny sounds! It's like she's talking to me. Also, she's a whiner. She also likes to make random sounds throughout our day and I just love it


----------



## chuckstar158

Katie is not vocal at all. She occasionally grunts or whines. Otto, however, has never had a thought he didn't express aloud!


----------

